# Putting together a commercial kitchen in Houston



## luminous (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for information on putting together a commercial kitchen in Houston, Texas.  I've been to the the state licensing agency website and am also looking at my local county's website.  Could anyone in Texas share their experience with me? 

Here are a few questions I have 

Do i need a to have a gas line? i was hoping i could just have all electric  equipment and avoid the expense of getting a gas line installed by the gas company. 

Are there contractors in Houston that specialize in installing commercial kitchens? or will any contractor do once i have the equipment?

I am also looking for a complete list of equipment that is required.  I generally only bake but would like the kitchen to have standard equipment in case I decide to do catering down the line

Thank you so much for taking the time to read the post.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I would suggest speaking with a local FCSI consultant.

http://www.fcsi.org/


----------



## luminous (Aug 30, 2016)

thank you so much for the link/information


----------



## thelittlechef (Sep 21, 2016)

Spend the money on gas! I have worked in kitchens that are completely electric and steam operated and in my opinion the food suffers.


----------

